# Der Buffed - Laden (Shop)



## SeelenGeist (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo, Buffed Gesellschaft.
Da der Buffed - Shop einige interessante und nicht so interessante Artikel verkauft, würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob ihr Euch schon Mal was dort gekauft habt.
Wenn ja, dann bitte ebenfalls sagen, ob es ein Grund dafür gibt und welchen Artikel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Ich noch nicht. Zwar finde ich die Sachen absolut genial, aber ich hab in der Schule jetzt schon den Zocker ruf, an will das ja nicht noch mit G33k-shirts ausbauen, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2008)

ich hab da noch nix gekauft weil mich da einfach nix von anspricht


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab da noch nix gekauft weil mich da einfach nix von anspricht



Mh... Ziegelsteine mit buffed-Logo.. *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mh... Ziegelsteine mit buffed-Logo.. *g*


neee wenn dann nur spitzhacke mit buffed logo mit der ich die irgendwo rauskloppen kann^^


----------



## Jácks (28. Juni 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mh... Ziegelsteine mit buffed-Logo.. *g*


Lol,made my day XD
Auch als Linker kann ich über sowas lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Juni 2008)

Hab noch nichts gekauft im Shop. Shirts von irgendwelchen Spielen sind mir dann doch zu nerdig =/


----------



## schakall (3. Juli 2008)

jko auch noch nix aber  die tasse find ich sau geil  evt  werd ich sie mir zu legen


----------



## Superah (3. Juli 2008)

ich hab mir noch nischt gekauft, wobei die t-shirts super aussehen...is aber irgendwie blöd mit so einem t-shirt unter "nicht-wowlern" zu sein!


----------



## LittleFay (3. Juli 2008)

Hab mir bisher nichts gekauft, werd ich aber bestimmt noch. Besonders die "good guys" und "bad guys" shirts find ich klasse. *g*



> is aber irgendwie blöd mit so einem t-shirt unter "nicht-wowlern" zu sein!



Hab schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass, wenn man sich in der Tram über WoW unterhält, von anderen, die das mitbekommen, angesprochen wird. *g* Andersrum saßen hinter uns auch schonmal zwei, die auf einmal so ganz bekannte Worte haben fallen lassen - da haben wir uns erstmal umgedreht und gefragt, wo sie spielen.
Wenn man dann noch mit entsprechenden Shirts unterwegs ist, sorgt das bestimmt auch für den einen oder anderen Grinser von anderen WoW-Spielern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum soll es blöd sein, mit so einem Shirt unter nicht-wowlern zu sein? Man steht ja auch mal mit nem Metal-Shirt zwischen Pop-Fans oder so.. Das ist doch schnuppe.


----------



## Gamerhenne (8. Juli 2008)

ich hatte schon mal was bestellt ( Kuscheljacke und anderes Zeug ) und werds auch wieder tun. Der Service und die Abwicklung war reibungslos und das Krams is qualitativ super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raredith (10. Juli 2008)

Nein, die angebotende Ware ist mir zu teuer (T-Shirt = fast 20&#8364;, für den Preis bekommt man schon 2-3 normale)


----------



## XxX Shade XxX (14. Juli 2008)

Jo hab mir das BUffed Item Shirt gekauft un so nerdig finde ich is das net meine meisten RL Freunde akzeptieren total das ich WoW zocke und lachen da auch net drüber werde mir in zukunft wahrscheinlich noch Die Tasse kaufen ( Nachtaktiv dann bekommt der kaffee um 3 Uhr ne viel schönere bedeutung


----------

